# Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

Vorabveröffntlichung Mag Dezember

*Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft​*






Scheint gerade nochmal gut gegangen zu sein:
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Suche-nach-Vermissten-auf-der-Ostsee

Am Samstag Abend sind wohl einige Angler durch einen - allerdings wohl angesagten - Wetterumschwung in Schwierigkeiten gekommen.

Ein Kayak sowie ein Schlauchboot mit Anglern wären bei glatter See auf die Ostsee raus.

Dann sei durch einen schnellen Wetterumschwung das Kayak gekentert, der Angler konnte es wohl wieder aufrichten und zurück ans Ufer. Die WaPo wurde zu dieser Zeit laut Bericht schon von anderen Anglern informiert.

Das Schlauchboot konnte auch mit eigener Kraft das Ufer erreichen.

Windböen bis Stärke 8 und Starkregen machte den Einsatz der Hilfskräfte nicht einfacher - auch nicht, dass auf Grund unterschiedlicher Angaben nicht klar gewesen sei, ob alle Angler mit ihren Kayaks das Land wieder sicher erreichten.

Die Einsatzstelle der Polizei hatte wenig Verständnis für den Leichtsinn der Angler. Ein Sprecher sagte, dass ein Blick in den Wetterbericht diesen Leichtsinn wohl verhindert hätte.

Im Einsatz waren neben der WaPo auch die Feuerwehr Wangels, die Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS), der Rettungsdienst, die Wasserschutzpolizei und die Johanniter-Rettungstaucher aus Eutin ..

Wegen der unterschiedlichen Angaben über die Anzahl der Boote setzten die Seenotretter die Suche mit dem in Weissenhaus stationierten Rettungsboot „Hellmut Manthey“ erst mal fort. 

Erst nachdem auf der Ostsee keine weiteren Boote gesichtet und keine weiteren Personen als vermisst gemeldet waren, stellten sie die Suche bei einbrechender Dunkelheit dann ein, wie ein Sprecher der Seenotretter mitteilte.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Unser Aufruf an Angler:*
Seid nicht leichtsinnig nur wegen ein paar Fischen!


*Unser Dank:*
An alle Einsatzkräfte und insbesondere an die rein spendenfinanzierten Seenotretter!!!

*Und noch ein Aufruf:*
*Spendet den Menschenschützern!*
https://spenden.seenotretter.de/


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Idioten! Was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Vareler Holger (22. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Es gibt leider immer wieder welche die für ein paar Fische ihr und andere Leben aufs Spiel setzen. Und es werden auch nicht die letzten sein.


----------



## thorsten2306 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

*BITTE KEINE VORVERURTEILUNGEN !!!*

Ich *war gestern vor Ort*. Außerdem war dort war eine Veranstaltung von sehr erfahrenen Brandungsanglern! Einige von denen waren auch total überrascht vom Wetter und hatten leider, auf Grund des aktuellen Windes, nicht die entsprechenden Bleie dabei, diese waren noch im Auto, da ein solcher Wind gegen 13.00-14.00 Uhr nicht vorhersehbar war!!! Treffpunkt von denen war m.E. 14.00 Uhr. Ich selber habe mich an den *Windfinder.com* orientiert und ging von normalen Windverhältnissen aus. Am Abend kontrollierte ich extra noch einmal die Vorhersage für den Weißenhäuser Strand- Stand 17.41 Uhr, dort stand für 13.00 Uhr und für 19.00 Uhr eine 3 !!! In Böen 4. Für 22.00 Uhr wurde erst die 5 in Böen 6 vorher gesagt. M.E. war gegen 16.00 Uhr bereits eine 6-8 !

Wünschenswert ist eine verlässliche Vorhersage !!!!! 
Zum Angeln sollte nie ein Leben riskiert werden !!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Das sehe ich anders. In der Neustädter Bucht waren es am Vormittag schon 5, in Böen 6. Da fährt man nicht mehr mit Kayak und Schlauchi auf's Wasser, egal was die Vorhersage orakelt. Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Die zwei Buchten, ist was Ganz Besonderes!


----------



## Andal (22. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Ich frage mich gerade, ob Kajak und Schlauchboot überhaupt sonderlich empfehlenswerte Wasserfahrzeuge für die Ostsee sind, Mitte November?


----------



## fischbär (22. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Kommt aufs Schlauchi an, oder?


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob Kajak und Schlauchboot überhaupt sonderlich empfehlenswerte Wasserfahrzeuge für die Ostsee sind, Mitte November?





http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...ailer-gebrauch-brig-150-ps/387772230-211-6680       ................:m


----------



## Andal (22. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Hübscher Nachen! #6

Aber ich denke das es wahrscheinlich etwas kleiner war. Und nein, ich suche auch nicht nach einer Ertrinkhilfe.


----------



## a.bu (25. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Die Windvorhersagen für die Ostsee geben bestenfalls einen Trend für die nächsten drei Tage vor. An diesem Wochenende wurde die Vorhersage fast im 6 Stunden Takt völlig über den Haufen geworfen. Um die Mittagszeit war durch den ablandigen Wind in diesem Bereich Ententeich, so daß eine Tour unter Land meiner Meinung nach vertretbar war. Ob das mit einem Schlauchboot oder Kajak zu der Jahreszeit sein muß ist eine andere Sache. Der Wetterumschwung kam aus dem Nichts, ähnlich einer Gewitterfront(nur ohne Vorwarnung durch aufziehende Wolken). Innerhalb von nicht mal 5min, lief da eine Welle von mindestens einem Meter. Für jedes GFK Boot wäre das eine höchst unangenehme Heimfahrt geworden. Also noch mal, Vollidioten würde ich die Kollegen nicht nennen, die sind einfach Opfer einer unberechenbaren Wetterlage geworden.

Gruß Andreas...dem das Dreibein trotz Beschwerung fast umgeweht wurde#c


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Gut, ich war nicht vor Ort...
Ich kann nur sagen, dass es ein paar Kilometer entfernt schon vorher so aussah, dass ich weder mit einem Kayak noch mit einem Schlauchboot rausgefahren wäre. 
Grüße!


----------



## marioschreiber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Wie sich herausgestellt hat waren beide Kayakangler aus meinem Forum !
Beide sind sehr erfahren, und ihre Sicherheitsausrüstung kann man als vorbildlich bezeichnen.
Beide sind zwar von der Situation überrascht worden, haben aber sehr besonnen reagiert.

Ich soll den Uferanglern die beim Bergen der Kayaks geholfen haben hier noch mal Dank ausrichten ! 

Und beide haben mir gestattet euch hier mal ihre Schilderungen zu veröffentlichen.
Der Zeitungsbericht ist sehr einseitig, und nicht wirklich gut recherchiert.
Es waren z.B. die Kayakfahrer die die Rettung informierten !
Nachdem sie an Land waren !!!
Und zwar zur Sicherheit, weil sie das Schlauchboot aus den Augen verloren hatten !

Lest euch einfach mal deren Sicht der Dinge durch !



> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> Was war das denn für ein Wetter?
> 
> ...



Und hier der zweite :



> Moin moin.
> 
> So, nun kann ich mich ja outen.
> Wir mussten erst einmal die ganze Sachlage in Ruhe analysieren und Daten der uns zu Verfügung stehenden Wettervorhersagen sichern bevor ich hier schreiben wollte.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Auch wenn wir normalerweise nur verlinken und nicht direktes Veröffentlichen fremder Quellen hier erlauben, machen wir eine Ausnahme und ich bedanke mich bei Mario, dass er uns die Infos zur Verfügung stellt.,


----------



## marioschreiber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*

Ich wollte an dem Tag auch aufs Wasser bei WH !
Habe es dann aber doch gelassen.
Von Windstärke her schien es eigentlich zu gehen.
Nur der kalte Wind in Kombination mit Dauerregen haben mich abgehalten.

Und ich weiß noch von mehreren Kayakfahren die auch auf Grund der Vorhersagen an dem Tag da aufs Wasser gegangen wären !
Vorverurteilungen und Kommentare wie "Idioten" und ähnliches halte ich in dem Zusammenhang für völlig überzogen !
Der Wetterumschwung war völlig unvorhersehbar, und es hätte jeden erwischen können.

Und wenn man sich die Augenzeugenberichte durchliest, und dann z.B. erfährt das der "Reporter" es nicht mal für nötig hielt die Betroffen selbst zu fragen, dann kann man sich überlegen was man von solchen (einseitigen) Berichten halten soll !


----------



## marioschreiber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir normalerweise nur verlinken und nicht direktes Veröffentlichen fremder Quellen hier erlauben, machen wir eine Ausnahme und ich bedanke mich bei Mario, dass er uns die Infos zur Verfügung stellt.,



Ich habe bewusst nicht in ein anderes Forum verlinkt, und habe mir vorher die Erlaubnis der Verfasser zum kopieren eingeholt !

Ich denke es ist immer am sinnvollsten die betroffenen selbst zu hören !


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Leichtsinnige Angler bei Weissenhäuser Strand - auch DGzRS hilft*



> Ich habe bewusst nicht in ein anderes Forum verlinkt, und habe mir vorher die Erlaubnis der Verfasser zum kopieren eingeholt !


Wichtiger ist bei uns immer unsere Erlaubnis ;-)))

Aber wie gesagt:
Deswegen in diesem Fall gleich geschrieben, dass es auch von uns aus passt.


----------

